# Looking for friends (and fruit)



## Lusho (Mar 21, 2022)

Hoy! Ive been playing acnh for a short while now, I have cherries, pears, coconuts and peaches.

K.K. hasnt visited yet, Island is on a bit of disarray, host is friendly though.

Would you be friends with me? Id love to have someone to visit and exchange goods with.


...uh, should I post my friend code here?


----------



## cakiepop (Mar 21, 2022)

I'd love to be friends!! You can add me with my switch code on the left  

Just tell me if you want me to visit you (you can visit me, but my island is flat lmao) and we can add ourselves to each other's BFF list ! 
If we're BFFs, we can see when the other is online, message each other in game, and visit each other whenever the other has their gate open 

I can get you oranges and apples as well as any flowers you want (except gold roses for obvious reasons lol)


----------



## Lusho (Mar 21, 2022)

cakiepop said:


> I'd love to be friends!! You can add me with my switch code on the left
> 
> Just tell me if you want me to visit you (you can visit me, but my island is flat lmao) and we can add ourselves to each other's BFF list !
> If we're BFFs, we can see when the other is online, message each other in game, and visit each other whenever the other has their gate open
> ...


You sound like a cool koala, Id love to be BFF with you!

Uh, I see no code at the left, mine is sw-1031-9254-8344, I go by Lusho in game too


----------



## cakiepop (Mar 21, 2022)

Lusho said:


> You sound like a cool koala, Id love to be BFF with you!
> 
> Uh, I see no code at the left, mine is sw-1031-9254-8344, I go by Lusho in game too


On the left means under my profile picture! My switch code is 6121-6767-6999


----------



## Lusho (Mar 21, 2022)

Sorry about that, Im faurly new XD.

I've added you as a friend, I look forward to you visiting me!


----------



## roserk (Mar 27, 2022)

Hey I'd love to be your friend too, usually on every day


----------



## Tannmarie01 (Apr 20, 2022)

Lusho said:


> You sound like a cool koala, Id love to be BFF with you!
> 
> Uh, I see no code at the left, mine is sw-1031-9254-8344, I go by Lusho in game too


Hope you don't mind ill add you as well

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2022



cakiepop said:


> On the left means under my profile picture! My switch code is 6121-6767-6999


Hope you don't mind ill add you


----------



## biskwest (Apr 21, 2022)

Hi! I would love to be friends you can add my switch code on the side as well and we can play together and add each other as best friends whenever you’re available!


----------



## Tannmarie01 (Apr 21, 2022)

Yay ill add you in a bit

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2022



biskwest said:


> Hi! I would love to be friends you can add my switch code on the side as well and we can play together and add each other as best friends whenever you’re available!


What your friend code?


----------

